# Philip Jose Farmer - Passed away



## biodroid (Feb 26, 2009)

Haven't read any of his books but I thought it should be mention that he passed away. Sci-fi author dies: Entertainment: International: News24


----------



## iansales (Feb 26, 2009)

Can't say I'd read all that much by him, but what I had read was mostly good stuff. He was definitely one of the originals of his generation.


----------



## Ian Whates (Feb 26, 2009)

Never a great favourite of mine, but that's not the point.  Definitely an original writer and, as such, a sad loss to the genre.


----------



## chrispenycate (Feb 26, 2009)

Before Farmer, characters in science fiction reproduced orally (they talked about it, and if they got to kiss, there was a baby in the offing)

His characters were noticeably more sexually active, fornicating across species lines and generally enjoying that side of life a lot more than most of the uptight heroes (and I assume the heroines, too) of the time, and he succeeded in convincing a lot of the other authors of the time that, even if the target audience was a fourteen year old boy in the bible belt, SFF could go at least as far as real literature in titivating him (after all, look at the covers on some of the pulps, even if the prose inside would only be stimulating to a horny washing machine.)

I have not been overimpressed by his more recent offerings (Riverworld was a marvellous concept; what a pity it fizzled out) but, if only for the pleasure he gave a younger me, I will miss him.


----------



## Sargeant_Fox (Feb 26, 2009)

He created the *Wold Newton Family *concept, which is rife with storytelling possibilities and probably inspired Alan Moore's _The League of Extraordinary Gentlemen._ For this he has always had my admiration.

I'm sad that he has passed away.


----------



## Pyan (Feb 26, 2009)

Sad news...his_ Fabulous Riverboat _series was one of my earliest forays into SF.


----------



## j d worthington (Feb 26, 2009)

I must admit that I've not read nearly as much Farmer as I've always intended, but what I did I've always liked. And his obvious love for the various pulp and popular heroes and tropes, on which he had his own spin, remains something which appeals to me a great deal. Sad news indeed... but at least his body of work (which is quite extensive) will remain....


----------



## Connavar (Feb 26, 2009)

I have some pulpish sword and planet book of his but not read him yet.

I still find it sad to see classic sf writers leave us.  Its like you forget they are only human after all.  

My first thought when i read this news was that he was only 91.


----------



## Grimward (Feb 27, 2009)

Too true, Conn.

I have the six-book Dungeon series, and unfortunately wasn't impressed.  There's SOOO much more, though, and I'm sure as I wade my way thru it my opinion will change.  My thoughts and prayers for his family.


----------



## JDP (Feb 27, 2009)

Very sad news - I love the Riverworld books.


----------



## J-Sun (Feb 27, 2009)

News like this is always sad. I've never gotten into the Wold Newton stuff because it seemed _too_ complex and forbidding, but I've enjoyed several Farmer works. Probably my favorites are the two volumes of _The Classic Philip Jose Farmer_ which collects some of the best stories from 52-64 and 64-73. Also _The Green Odyssey _ and _Inside Outside_. And, of course, _The Lovers_ and _Riverworld_ in their various forms. _The World of Tiers_ series is also highly regarded, though that's on my shelves waiting to be read. I agree with j. d. worthington on his love for the pulps (though that probably manifests in the Wold Newton stuff more than anything). And he, in turn, had a huge impact on the field. Even for those who don't read his work directly, SF readers now experience something partly shaped by him in significant ways.


----------



## dask (Feb 27, 2009)

I am deeply saddened by the news of his death. One of my top ten favorite sf writers. He was guest of honor at a Norwescon I attended in the early eighties. Went to a panel he was scheduled to be on. Damon Knight and Orson Scott Card were also on it. PJF was a few minutes late, but you knew when he arrived --- as he walked down the aisle toward the front of the audience a sudden hush descended over the jabbering crowd. You'd almost think the second coming had arrived the change was so stark.

Going to really miss him.

Sail On! Sail On!


----------



## Spade (Feb 28, 2009)

I've been looking in some of my anthology books to see if there's something by him that I could read tonight... no luck so far.


----------



## J-Sun (Feb 28, 2009)

"Riders of the Purple Wage" was in _Dangerous Visions_ and _The Hugo Winners, Volume II_ and "After King Kong Fell" was in _Nebula Award Stories 10_, if you've got those. I'm having a hard time thinking of anthologies he's been in myself, though, now that I'm trying to.


----------



## dask (Feb 28, 2009)

Three short story collections that come to mind are:

THE BOOK OF PHILIP JOSE FARMER (DAW Books)
DOWN IN THE BLACK GANG
RIVERWORLD AND OTHER STORIES


----------



## gully_foyle (Feb 28, 2009)

Sad to hear another golden age great has moved on.

I hope that he is resurrected by a river bank somewhere and gets to meet histories most fascinating characters.


----------



## Contrary Mary (Feb 28, 2009)

I met him at a science fiction convention in 1976.  I did not read all of his books, but he did make great contributions to the sf field.  Sorry, all, the sf community has lost another legend.


----------



## AE35Unit (Mar 6, 2009)

Oh man another legend gone! Never got round to his books yet and know nothing about him but still,a sad loss!


----------



## blacknorth (Jun 14, 2009)

Didn't know Farmer was gone, very sorry to hear it. He wrote of my my favourite SF novels - an audacious sequel to Moby Dick called The Wild Winds of Ishmael.

RIP


----------



## j d worthington (Jun 14, 2009)

I think that should be *The Wind Whales of Ishmael* -- and yes, a book worth seeking out, definitely.


----------



## Rodders (Jun 14, 2009)

A sad loss. I haven't read any of his books either, but i've heard a hell of a lot about him and it sounded like he was one of the greats.


----------



## blacknorth (Jun 14, 2009)

j. d. worthington said:


> I think that should be *The Wind Whales of Ishmael* -- and yes, a book worth seeking out, definitely.



Apologies for getting the title wrong - it's been a few years since I read it. Didn't he also write an alternative version of Around The World In 80 Days which accounted for all the mysterious stops and gaps in the original journey?


----------



## j d worthington (Jun 14, 2009)

blacknorth said:


> Apologies for getting the title wrong - it's been a few years since I read it. Didn't he also write an alternative version of Around The World In 80 Days which accounted for all the mysterious stops and gaps in the original journey?


 
Indeed he did: *The Other Log of Phileas Fogg*. Farmer had a fascination with popular (even more than classical) mythology, and tended to rework various themes, characters, ideas, and tales from popular culture, giving them an added resonance and relevance, as well as celebrating his love of all the things in literature which influenced him....


----------



## blacknorth (Jun 14, 2009)

j. d. worthington said:


> Indeed he did: *The Other Log of Phileas Fogg*. Farmer had a fascination with popular (even more than classical) mythology, and tended to rework various themes, characters, ideas, and tales from popular culture, giving them an added resonance and relevance, as well as celebrating his love of all the things in literature which influenced him....



Thanks for the title, that's another one I have in storage somewhere. Now that Farmer has passed on it might be timely to revisit his books.

The premise of Phileas Fogg reminds me of Nabokov's novel Pale Fire and the whole concept of literature as folklore or myth, as you say. Nabokov's novel take the form of a commentary, Farmer opts for a narrative, but they are similar in spirit and even technique. Nabokov is well-known as a fine prose stylist but no-one looks to SF authors for that kind of writing which is a pity because, often, it is there.


----------



## j d worthington (Jun 14, 2009)

blacknorth said:


> Thanks for the title, that's another one I have in storage somewhere. Now that Farmer has passed on it might be timely to revisit his books.
> 
> The premise of Phileas Fogg reminds me of Nabokov's novel Pale Fire and the whole concept of literature as folklore or myth, as you say. Nabokov's novel take the form of a commentary, Farmer opts for a narrative, but they are similar in spirit and even technique. Nabokov is well-known as a fine prose stylist but no-one looks to SF authors for that kind of writing which is a pity because, often, it is there.


 
You're welcome. It's been a good while since I went through reading Farmer, but I'm afraid it's going to be an even longer period before I have the chance to again. However, I agree with your other statements, save for a slight demurrer with the last; I think this is an element which, over time, has come to be expected by at least the more literate readers; and I would agree that it is there more often than noted. It is still lacking more than it should be, but it is nonetheless present.

Not to take the thread off-topic too much, but I am wondering: with your noting of such an interest in this aspect of Farmer's work, have you ever read anything of James Branch Cabell? He managed to take both approaches to similar (though not identical) ideas, especially in his _Biography of the Life of Manuel_. With his ironic, yet insightful and perceptive, manner and tone, he brought some valuable insights to such, while remaining either entertaining, thought-provoking, or both.....


----------



## blacknorth (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks for the recommendation on Cabell, I will certainly seek out Biography of the Life of Manuel for reading.

I'm happy to regard SF as the literature of the 20th Century. I don't believe critics have developed a form of literary criticism capable of appreciating the very best SF. For that reason they ignore it. To go back to Nabokov, his only real SF novel, Ada, was lambasted by the critics for being incomprehensible. In fact, it isn't and, by SF standards, is quite tame.

In a way I suppose I was lucky - I came to science fiction through a novel by the wonderful John Boyd, The Rakehells of Heaven, and I still think it has the best opening line I've ever read:

'Astronauts hold few charms for psychiatrists.'


----------



## steve12553 (Jun 28, 2009)

My erratic and intermitant visits to the forums caused me to miss this thread. I also did not see anything in the nes about it. (I read that also erraticly and intermitantly.) I read both the *Riverworld* series and the *World of Tiers* series and thoroghly enjoy them both. It is a shame that another of the great ones has passed into an alternate universe.


----------



## WizardofOwls (Jun 28, 2009)

My favorite was a book called *Dark is the Sun*.


----------



## AE35Unit (Jun 28, 2009)

Hmmm I quite fancy The Wind Whales of Ishmael- a futuristic sequel to Moby Dick! I must find a copy!


----------



## dask (Jun 28, 2009)

It's hard to beat the Riverworld series but THE UNREASONING MASK is right up there.


----------



## ghostofcorwin (Aug 2, 2009)

World of Tiers is a fine trilogy -- Robert Wolff stepping into his closet after being thrown that horn by Kickaha and entering the world of tiers... a great beginning to a great series. Was very influential with Zelazny by his own account in creating the world of Amber and admired by many of the great SF writers of his time. One of the greats....


----------



## J-Sun (Aug 2, 2009)

ghostofcorwin said:


> World of Tiers is a fine trilogy



It's actually a quintet to a septet, depending.


----------



## Omphalos (Aug 2, 2009)

Spade said:


> I've been looking in some of my anthology books to see if there's something by him that I could read tonight... no luck so far.




Here is a good place to start searching:

Philip José Farmer - Summary Bibliography

Go down to the short fiction section and click on the stories.  Any anthologies that contain the story you are interested in should be easy to find.  Collections are noted there too.


----------



## GOLLUM (Aug 2, 2009)

I've got the Riverworld Series and he will be a sad loss indeed.


----------



## ghostofcorwin (Aug 3, 2009)

J-Sun said:


> It's actually a quintet to a septet, depending.


 

Absolutely correct. Funny that I forgot that, but mostly because I stopped at the first three, which come in a single volume now... have you read the remaining three? I was under the impression that the quality fell off in the later volumes...


----------



## J-Sun (Aug 3, 2009)

ghostofcorwin said:


> Absolutely correct. Funny that I forgot that, but mostly because I stopped at the first three, which come in a single volume now... have you read the remaining three? I was under the impression that the quality fell off in the later volumes...



Yep, that makes sense. And, no, I haven't, but I do have an omnibus of five of them that I'll get to: _The Maker of Universes, The Gates of Creation, A Private Cosmos, Behind the Walls of Terra_, and the much later _The Lavalite World_.


----------

